# Favorite steroids



## cocoh23 (Dec 5, 2021)

If you can only take 3 steroids for the rest of your life….what are your personal Top 2 injectables and favorite oral compound *if you don’t have a favorite oral AAS or take orals then regard this part* I’m curious to see the difference/similarities amongst people

For me:
Deca&primo for injectables
I don’t particularly enjoy orals, but I would have to say Superdrol. Only because it’s fun to break through plateaus so quickly


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 5, 2021)

connor the retard i missed u...tren test dbol


----------



## JC Grifter (Dec 5, 2021)

Hands down Deca/NPP. I plan on running primo for the first time next year and I have a feeling that will place number two. 

For orals…. I’m not a huge fan of orals but I’d pick Tbol. The endurance is amazing and I feel like I can train forever.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 5, 2021)

JC Grifter said:


> Hands down Deca/NPP. I plan on running primo for the first time next year and I have a feeling that will place number two.
> 
> For orals…. I’m not a huge fan of orals but I’d pick Tbol. The endurance is amazing and I feel like I can train forever.


tbol saved me from drowning once


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Dec 5, 2021)

Test Prop
Test Cyp
Test Enanthate

Testosterone is the BEST injectable for growth. Can’t be BIG w/o it. Anyone that tells you otherwise has a vagina. 

Oral, I’d go with anadrol. Another great steroid.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 5, 2021)

Test & Tren
Dbol


----------



## cocoh23 (Dec 5, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Test Prop
> Test Cyp
> Test Enanthate
> 
> ...


Hard to disagree. *assuming that’s not a pun at my former comments on test* I actually thought about giving test and Anadrol a swing. I’m about to start cutting tho. So the anadrol may have to wait. But I’ve heard of people who have used it on a cut


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Dec 5, 2021)

cocoh23 said:


> Hard to disagree. *assuming that’s not a pun at my former comments on test* I actually thought about giving test and Anadrol a swing. I’m about to start cutting tho. So the anadrol may have to wait. But I’ve heard of people who have used it on a cut


How are you cutting when you post that you want to get bigger???


----------



## biggerben692000 (Dec 5, 2021)

cocoh23 said:


> Hard to disagree. *assuming that’s not a pun at my former comments on test* I actually thought about giving test and Anadrol a swing. I’m about to start cutting tho. So the anadrol may have to wait. But I’ve heard of people who have used it on a cut


How are you, Connor? I haven't been able to get overly excited about gear in some time. I'd say Testosterone, specifically, Sustanon.
My first ever cycle in 1994 consisted of 10 amps of the original Omnadren. I was VERY excited back then. Didn't have a whole lot of info to work with back in those days.

 I put on 28 lbs and most of it went where I wanted it to go. Up until then I was dumping hundreds of dollars a month at GNC. Had a Gold Card that was supposed to make me feel good about wasting most of that cash. There were some decent products back then that the Gov't had yet to ban but for the most part it was a waste.

Even at $30 an amp for that Omnadren I ended up saving money...and saving my guts. Creatine never agreed with me and I forced enough of that and weight gainers along with HMB and other "Cutting Edge" fucking garbage to choke a horse.

I loved Tren. Started out with a mortar and pestle and a jar of DMSO. When I found the internet around 1997 or so I found what was the beginning of our Community.

When Trenbolone began to gain in popularity I found vetamerica.co* that sold cartridges for a fair price. The sold to anyone and everyone.
I remember taking a flathead screwdriver to that sonofabitch. I ground those suckers up and then took a big dab of DMSO and plopped it on the inside of my thigh and dumped a bunch of that powder in the middle of the puddle of DMSO and swirled it around.

My wife hated my breath. She said it smelled like corn...and not in a good way. That shit made me hard(my physique). A side effect of just taking tren only was that it completely killed my sex drive. I was 20 something and my first wife was used to me groping her pretty much every free moment we had. It was very strange. I had never experienced anything like it. It wasn't that I couldn't get hard. I don't know if I could or not. I had zero interest in sex. Gave her a complex. She needed a little adjustment anyway. Fukin** *****. I'm on my 2nd wife.

I know I needed some testosterone and hit up vetamerica once again for more pellets. This time it was for Synovex. Testosterone Prop. There was an extra step involved with the Synovex. The estrogen had to be taken out before it could be converted into its injectable form.

Eagle Research came out with kits to convert both the finiplix and synovex into an injectable. I was able to put down the mortar and pestle and start whacking my vet supplies. The Test P fixed my sex drive.

My favorite PED these days is Pharm grade GH. I'm running Sustanon and Deca right now with TNE on training days and a good amount of Serostim. I throw in an oral here and there but if I had to pick my poison it would be Test and GH.

I see you catching heat about your attitude concerning testosterone. There are some advanced bbr's who run cycles without testosterone. I haven't gone that rout myself. But there are those that have.


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 5, 2021)

Test
Tren
Metribolone


----------



## MrBafner (Dec 5, 2021)

Above 15%
Test Enth
Tren A
NPP

Below 15%
Test Enth
Mast
Tren A


----------



## cocoh23 (Dec 5, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> How are you cutting when you post that you want to get bigger???





biggerben692000 said:


> How are you, Connor? I haven't been able to get overly excited about gear in some time. I'd say Testosterone, specifically, Sustanon.
> My first ever cycle in 1994 consisted of 10 amps of the original Omnadren. I was VERY excited back then. Didn't have a whole lot of info to work with back in those days.
> 
> I put on 28 lbs and most of it went where I wanted it to go. Up until then I was dumping hundreds of dollars a month at GNC. Had a Gold Card that was supposed to make me feel good about wasting most of that cash. There were some decent products back then that the Gov't had yet to ban but for the most part it was a waste.
> ...


What’s up Ben. How’ve you been man? It is hard to go wrong with test and GH. I personally don’t get the best results on just test by itself, but I don’t hate it persay. I just always feel so “eh” when I take it by itself. But I’d definitely choose it over something like Tren. Like you, I’ve experienced a lot of negatives with Tren. I try and stick to pharma products as much as possible


----------



## cocoh23 (Dec 5, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> How are you cutting when you post that you want to get bigger???


My mistake; I am referring to my next lean bulk phase. I do plan to do a small mini cut. Just from all this holiday bs


----------



## cocoh23 (Dec 5, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Test Prop
> Test Cyp
> Test Enanthate
> 
> ...


Also; and this is more of an opinionated question. But is Deca not more powerful than test mg for mg for muscle accrual when ran solo?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Dec 6, 2021)

cocoh23 said:


> Also; and this is more of an opinionated question. But is Deca not more powerful than test mg for mg for muscle accrual when ran solo?


It’s hard to say because most of the studies that were conducted were either for other medical treatments (ie not body-building related) or done on rats (and are severely flawed).

My opinion is that all steroids work in a similar manner for building muscle mass and they have slightly different positive effects and negative side effects. That’s why I choose testosterone as my preferred PED. I really don’t get negative side effects from it compared to some of the other compounds. Nandrolone works and is no stronger or weaker than testosterone. The Androgen:Anabolic ratios that are published are flawed. So it’s difficult to go by those numbers. Stacking compounds may be preferred as it can reduce side effects.

Is Tren “stronger”. I don’t think so. Have you packed on a lot of mass with it? It definitely provides a unique look though. Is EQ “weak sauce”? I don’t think so, anyone that’s run it will tell you it provides the boulder-shoulder look.

Androgen wise, I believe there are differences. Tren being an obvious example but cheque drops (mibolerone) is another prime example. They can hit pretty hard.

So I would always recommend balancing risk/reward with your goals and long term health. I don’t think there’s a magical compound that will be the consensus PED of choice and I don’t think you should be choosing these drugs based on one being “stronger” than the other.

Edit: and NO don’t run deca alone. Don’t fall for the “golden era” bullshit. They didn’t know what they were doing back then and it was before aromasin and arimidex. You NEED testosterone because you are a man and I’m assuming you want to do man things.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Dec 6, 2021)

cocoh23 said:


> What’s up Ben. How’ve you been man? It is hard to go wrong with test and GH. I personally don’t get the best results on just test by itself, but I don’t hate it persay. I just always feel so “eh” when I take it by itself. But I’d definitely choose it over something like Tren. Like you, I’ve experienced a lot of negatives with Tren. I try and stick to pharma products as much as possible


I loved tren and had great results. Higher doses were seen more. Moderation these days seems to be where things are at?
I don't think the higher doses are necessary. A guy around the Community that goes by ergo ran 200mg Tren Ace every day up into his 50's. 
Not sure if he still competes but did so in the Masters Division in the NPC.

He also was the Head Mod at GH15's board. He was able to step away from his position without GH15 bashing his brains out and trashing his name. Don't think anyone else got any respect from that guy. I know I didn't. I wasn't allowed to join the forum. Before it went online I believe there was some kind of pre registering going on. I was not approved to join. I was considered an agitator by some some years back.

He has an entire catalog of videos on youtube of him giving training tips etc. Very strong guy. From the neck down he looked to be in his mid 30's with very mature muscle.
Along with high dose Tren he preached high dose Serostim.

Like you, Connor, he wanted to use as much pharma/human grade gear as he could. I had a connect out of Orange County some years ago that made available to me 3 or 4 scripts each month of every human grade oral steroid that was FDA approved and available in USA pharmacies. 

I passed on the info to ergo and he enjoyed Aleven Anadrol, Pfizer Halotestin, Upsher Smith Var, and Methyltestosterone(can't remember the brand?) were on the monthly menu.


----------



## Daron_e (Dec 6, 2021)

Good to see u Ben! I was a mod there early on ( could go on all day about that) when Ergo was as well and talked with him behind the scenes..very interesting  guy and very well off...I saw he has a very cool YouTube with hardly any viewers and he just shows movements on all kinds of different equipment.  Still in shape. Hard core old school cat..I miss reading his stuff.


----------



## Methyl mike (Dec 6, 2021)

cocoh23 said:


> What’s up Ben. How’ve you been man? It is hard to go wrong with test and GH. I personally don’t get the best results on just test by itself, but I don’t hate it persay. I just always feel so “eh” when I take it by itself. But I’d definitely choose it over something like Tren. Like you, I’ve experienced a lot of negatives with Tren. I try and stick to pharma products as much as possible


The reason you don't like test by itself is because it's really not great by itself unless you are Lean as fuck and using a proper amount and with GH and insulin. 

If I had 2 injectables and 1 oral I would go with test deca and proviron or test masteron and Anadrol.


----------



## CJ (Dec 6, 2021)

For the rest of my life.... 🤔

Test
NPP
Anavar

Chose these 3 for the relative mildness. I wouldn't want to be running Tren or other harsh compounds at 60+ years old.


----------



## cocoh23 (Dec 6, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> It’s hard to say because most of the studies that were conducted were either for other medical treatments (ie not body-building related) or done on rats (and are severely flawed).
> 
> My opinion is that all steroids work in a similar manner for building muscle mass and they have slightly different positive effects and negative side effects. That’s why I choose testosterone as my preferred PED. I really don’t get negative side effects from it compared to some of the other compounds. Nandrolone works and is no stronger or weaker than testosterone. The Androgen:Anabolic ratios that are published are flawed. So it’s difficult to go by those numbers. Stacking compounds may be preferred as it can reduce side effects.
> 
> ...


This was a great in depth response. I agree whole heartedly. I see your point. In practical applications, someone won’t put on 5x the mass on Tren as they will on test. They will however, have a much fuller, dense look on Tren. They may gain a couple more muscle. Nothing substantial to tell a difference tho. I think your comment on balance and goals  is justified as well. For a gym rat like myself that doesn’t compete *I might do a mens physique show in the future tho* I suppose sticking with safer, more long term options such as testosterone would be more beneficial. Primo could always work as well, don’t know if it’s a better option as opposed to testosterone. But


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Dec 6, 2021)

Test
GH as an add on
If I HAVE to take an oral (I dont) Var

Test is realistically all I need, unless I'm doing something insane like a HARD cut with a massive deficit, then 150mg Tren into the mix for maintaining size.

But Test is king


----------



## TODAY (Dec 6, 2021)

Testosterone under 350mg/wk
Primo under 600mg/wk

Short runs of anavar maybe 1-2 times per year.

This is almost certainly the sum of what I'll ever run again.


----------



## TODAY (Dec 6, 2021)

A B C XYZ said:


> Why not NPP?


I have concerns about nandrolone's long-term effects on cognitive function as well as LVH.

Also, my pp does not always agree with nandrolone.


----------



## cocoh23 (Dec 6, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Edit: and NO don’t run deca alone. Don’t fall for the “golden era” bullshit. They didn’t know what they were doing back then and it was before aromasin and arimidex. You NEED testosterone because you are a man and I’m assuming you want to do man things.


Also: on this part, I do mostly agree. A lot of them might have ran testosterone if AI’s existed. I’m not the brightest bulb in the box. But I’m terms of building muscle; isn’t too much testosterone a bad thing? Doesn’t a lot of it convert into estrogen and DHT? I’ve seen guys with high test levels that look like they don’t lift; I’ve also seen guys with average test levels *in the 400-500 ng/dl* that have great muscle. I always remember the phrase “test is best” but how does it truly differ in building muscle? I completely agree that if you want to be a man, and do men things then you’re absolutely going to need it. Just a question


----------



## TomJ (Dec 6, 2021)

cocoh23 said:


> Also: on this part, I do mostly agree. A lot of them might have ran testosterone if AI’s existed. I’m not the brightest bulb in the box. But I’m terms of building muscle; isn’t too much testosterone a bad thing? Doesn’t a lot of it convert into estrogen and DHT? I’ve seen guys with high test levels that look like they don’t lift; I’ve also seen guys with average test levels *in the 400-500 ng/dl* that have great muscle. I always remember the phrase “test is best” but how does it truly differ in building muscle? I completely agree that if you want to be a man, and do men things then you’re absolutely going to need it. Just a question


I'm one of those with mediocre natural test baseline levels. 400-600, 600 when everything was completely optimized, and I only managed it on one test, rest were 400-530ish. 

I don't want to come off as conceited, but I'm pretty confident I looked better as a natural than 90% of the guys I knew were using. 

I don't think baseline levels are really comparable person to person, to many other factors at okay genetically. And every person reacts different. 

All that said, I'm 35lbs up from where I was natty, after 14weeks of 500test, with a bit of var here and there for a short while. If say my bf has gone up a point or two but not much more, if any. 

So for me, testosterone has been an insane muscle builder.


I think your natural baselines is a largely worthless metric other than to gauge how well your pct went, or what level to aim for when cruising. I don't think it has any really comparison to exogenous use.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Charger69 (Dec 6, 2021)

cocoh23 said:


> Also: on this part, I do mostly agree. A lot of them might have ran testosterone if AI’s existed. I’m not the brightest bulb in the box. But I’m terms of building muscle; isn’t too much testosterone a bad thing? Doesn’t a lot of it convert into estrogen and DHT? I’ve seen guys with high test levels that look like they don’t lift; I’ve also seen guys with average test levels *in the 400-500 ng/dl* that have great muscle. I always remember the phrase “test is best” but how does it truly differ in building muscle? I completely agree that if you want to be a man, and do men things then you’re absolutely going to need it. Just a question



Estrogen is anabolic also (IGF1 /insulin pathways). A lot of people are confused and think estrogen is bad for you. They also use the natty estrogen levels for determining good or bad levels when cycling. 
I am one of the fortunate ones. I do not get gyno. I can get away with high test and no AI. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cocoh23 (Dec 6, 2021)

TomJ said:


> I'm one of those with mediocre natural test baseline levels. 400-600, 600 when everything was completely optimized, and I only managed it on one test, rest were 400-530ish.
> 
> I don't want to come off as conceited, but I'm pretty confident I looked better as a natural than 90% of the guys I knew were using.
> 
> ...





Charger69 said:


> Estrogen is anabolic also (IGF1 /insulin pathways). A lot of people are confused and think estrogen is bad for you. They also use the natty estrogen levels for determining good or bad levels when cycling.
> I am one of the fortunate ones. I do not get gyno. I can get away with high test and no AI.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed. That’s why I’m still curious about how effective can Deca really be by itself. I’ve not been on it long enough to tell. For me, I just can’t say I’ve gotten much from test. But, honestly, I have a skewed perception of what is considered good gains tho. I will say, I’ve been able to run upwards of 1.5 grams in the past of testosterone *with other compounds * but I never once had any gyno, acne, lack of libido, etc.


----------



## cocoh23 (Dec 6, 2021)

TomJ said:


> I'm one of those with mediocre natural test baseline levels. 400-600, 600 when everything was completely optimized, and I only managed it on one test, rest were 400-530ish.
> 
> I don't want to come off as conceited, but I'm pretty confident I looked better as a natural than 90% of the guys I knew were using.
> 
> ...


Everyone is different of course. I spent time training naturally, I began training at a young age compared to most. Right after I turned 16 to be exact. At 20 I had a testosterone and free testosterone on the higher side. I can’t remember what my free was; but I remember my total T was 860 ng/dl before I hopped on. I didn’t feel that I gained any new muscle from testosterone itself; which of course is what gave me the theory of it not being a good hormone to build muscle *not saying that’s correct* after I saw a video on Tony Huge down talking testosterone for its lack of muscle building properties, it also raised question marks for me. But at the same time, as BBBG pointed out, there probably isn’t a substantial difference in amount of pure muscle accrual on just one specific compound. However, add in an extra compound or 2, you’re free Test will be greater- which should equal more muscle. I think testosterone overall is the safest bet for long term use as it is bio identical and our bodies already know how to use it. Wether or not it can be seen as a potent muscle builder is debatable. Very few studies have used these compounds in a bodybuilding context. I’ve seen one- a comparison of Deca vs Testosterone done not very long ago. The Deca appeared to build more muscle; but that’s not accounting for water weight and a few other things. So yes, it can be a deceiving study.


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 6, 2021)

Test
Primo
Anadrol

Var is up there but I feel like anadrol is more versatile so it edges out var.


----------



## cocoh23 (Dec 6, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> Test
> Primo
> Anadrol
> 
> Var is up there but I feel like anadrol is more versatile so it edges out var.


Ever had any success with only Test and Anadrol? I consider this but I’m still on the line of test being by itself as the only injectable


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Dec 6, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> Test
> Primo
> Anadrol
> 
> Var is up there but I feel like anadrol is more versatile so it edges out var.



Adrol is definitly versatile
Pop 50mg for a week, even in a deficit, you're going to fucking PR and look full.

Wish my stomach could handle it, amazing oral for size and strength
Controversial opinion: Just as good as Tren at maintaining mass in a deficit.


----------



## Charger69 (Dec 6, 2021)

cocoh23 said:


> Everyone is different of course. I spent time training naturally, I began training at a young age compared to most. Right after I turned 16 to be exact. At 20 I had a testosterone and free testosterone on the higher side. I can’t remember what my free was; but I remember my total T was 860 ng/dl before I hopped on. I didn’t feel that I gained any new muscle from testosterone itself; which of course is what gave me the theory of it not being a good hormone to build muscle *not saying that’s correct* after I saw a video on Tony Huge down talking testosterone for its lack of muscle building properties, it also raised question marks for me. But at the same time, as BBBG pointed out, there probably isn’t a substantial difference in amount of pure muscle accrual on just one specific compound. However, add in an extra compound or 2, you’re free Test will be greater- which should equal more muscle. I think testosterone overall is the safest bet for long term use as it is bio identical and our bodies already know how to use it. Wether or not it can be seen as a potent muscle builder is debatable. Very few studies have used these compounds in a bodybuilding context. I’ve seen one- a comparison of Deca vs Testosterone done not very long ago. The Deca appeared to build more muscle; but that’s not accounting for water weight and a few other things. So yes, it can be a deceiving study.



Actually I have seen some studies from the ‘60’s. They looked pretty good. 
Just a reminder the AAS makes the protein synthesis more efficient. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cocoh23 (Dec 6, 2021)

Charger69 said:


> Actually I have seen some studies from the ‘60’s. They looked pretty good.
> Just a reminder the AAS makes the protein synthesis more efficient.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Studies with the effectiveness of Deca? Or another compound? My thing is how much more efficient is synthetic testosterone as compared to any other AAS?


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 6, 2021)

cocoh23 said:


> Ever had any success with only Test and Anadrol? I consider this but I’m still on the line of test being by itself as the only injectable


Yep. Works great.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Dec 6, 2021)

cocoh23 said:


> Everyone is different of course. I spent time training naturally, I began training at a young age compared to most. Right after I turned 16 to be exact. At 20 I had a testosterone and free testosterone on the higher side. I can’t remember what my free was; but I remember my total T was 860 ng/dl before I hopped on. I didn’t feel that I gained any new muscle from testosterone itself; which of course is what gave me the theory of it not being a good hormone to build muscle *not saying that’s correct* after I saw a video on Tony Huge down talking testosterone for its lack of muscle building properties, it also raised question marks for me. But at the same time, as BBBG pointed out, there probably isn’t a substantial difference in amount of pure muscle accrual on just one specific compound. However, add in an extra compound or 2, you’re free Test will be greater- which should equal more muscle. I think testosterone overall is the safest bet for long term use as it is bio identical and our bodies already know how to use it. Wether or not it can be seen as a potent muscle builder is debatable. Very few studies have used these compounds in a bodybuilding context. I’ve seen one- a comparison of Deca vs Testosterone done not very long ago. The Deca appeared to build more muscle; but that’s not accounting for water weight and a few other things. So yes, it can be a deceiving study.


What do you think built muscle for you when you were training natural????


----------



## Charger69 (Dec 6, 2021)

cocoh23 said:


> Studies with the effectiveness of Deca? Or another compound? My thing is how much more efficient is synthetic testosterone as compared to any other AAS?



Maybe I am not understanding, but the androgen rating should tell you that. Test is the standard


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cocoh23 (Dec 7, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> What do you think built muscle for you when you were training natural????


Valid point. Here is something to at least ponder. A Serbian bodybuilder, Milos Sarcev has been one of the most transparent bodybuilders. Even listing out his cycles. Why does someone as big as milos advocate to never go above 750 test; but went upwards of 800 on primo and 800 on nandrolone as well, if memory serves me correct. Granted, he also ran many orals


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Dec 7, 2021)

cocoh23 said:


> Valid point. Here is something to at least ponder. A Serbian bodybuilder, Milos Sarcev has been one of the most transparent bodybuilders. Even listing out his cycles. Why does someone as big as milos advocate to never go above 750 test; but went upwards of 800 on primo and 800 on nandrolone as well, if memory serves me correct. Granted, he also ran many orals


He also stayed on 500 mg/week of testosterone for 30 years. Are you Milos now???

I keep telling you to balance risk vs reward and goals vs long term health when selecting compounds. 

You keep saying testosterone is not a good muscle builder. That’s wrong.


----------



## TODAY (Dec 7, 2021)

cocoh23 said:


> Valid point. Here is something to at least ponder. A Serbian bodybuilder, Milos Sarcev has been one of the most transparent bodybuilders. Even listing out his cycles. Why does someone as big as milos advocate to never go above 750 test; but went upwards of 800 on primo and 800 on nandrolone as well, if memory serves me correct. Granted, he also ran many orals


The drug-doing preferences of a freak genetic outlier are practically irrelevant to regular people like you and I.

You may want to recalibrate your ponderin' scale.


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 7, 2021)

TODAY said:


> The drug-doing preferences of a freak genetic outlier are practically irrelevant to regular people like you and I.
> 
> You may want to recalibrate your ponderin' scale.


Absolutely. Milos has one in a hundred million genetics for bodybuilding.  Most people could do exactly what he did and not look even remotely close.

I have Milos on my social media.  The guy is a great coach — he transformed the fuck out of Regan Grimes.  Regan’s physique is next level after training with him.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Dec 7, 2021)

Daron_e said:


> Good to see u Ben! I was a mod there early on ( could go on all day about that) when Ergo was as well and talked with him behind the scenes..very interesting  guy and very well off...I saw he has a very cool YouTube with hardly any viewers and he just shows movements on all kinds of different equipment.  Still in shape. Hard core old school cat..I miss reading his stuff.


Daron! UGBB has become the spot where guys from around the Community who are scattered around on different boards are assembling to meet. 

Ergo, along with the original Gh15 were regular posters at getbig. That board was full of great info. 

You're right, ergo's youtube pages lack views. He obviously makes them for the love of working out? 

Well off is right. Million dollar plus home overlooking the water in Paradise. The Islands have to import everything. Owns a gym. We go through spurts where we are in contact daily and then it can be months where we don't speak at all. He splits time on the Mainland and Paradise. He's a traveler.

I had forgotten you were staff at GH15. AB saw some members from gh15 looking for a new home. Some of them needed to be reprogrammed. You know I'm serious. They seemed to be brainwashed? Again, I'm serious. 

In any event, I'm glad you reached out when you got back. I hope to keep seeing you around. You have a lot to offer the board and Community. I'm glad I'm able to count you as a friend here and off the boards.

I loved that board(ab). We had quite the lineup of members and staff. I know regular was also a moderator here at ugbb but I can't remember if guerillakilla(sp?)was staff? I considered both of those men very good friends. They helped me in so many ways.

Online "Friends" are defined differently than friends irl. They have to be. Depending on how well a person is able to communicate with the typed/written word will influence how close an online relationship can become.

You do know that ab member rawdeal is here at ugbb, don't you, daron? I also got a pm from @TheExperiment! All you guys have played a role in molding my online persona. 

You and I fell out of touch but with a little digging I was able to talk to your better half who was able to fill me in on what was going on and I passed that along to NavyChief. There's a man I have been wanting to talk to but haven't tried hard enough to get ahold of.

Navy and I worked together on the Dynasty Labs/G Sambuca scheme. After Italian Muscle got results back from HPLC testing he fell back licking his wounds(shit results on his products) and rebranded briefly as Horizon(maybe?) which I was able to discover and Navy confirmed through his vast network.

I was in contact with Dynasty(Sambuca) after he was paid a visit by the feds. He felt he was out of the woods after not leaving that meeting in cuffs. My last contact with Dynasty was the day before he was picked up by those same agents who had visited him a month earlier.

He had been under investigation and a Grand Jury convened. He may already have been indicted but the indictment was under seal. He was released from federal custody this past April. He could very well be reading these posts?

Navy was getting closer to the hacker/extortionist through help he received from computer experts employed by serious agencies with scary names when we fell out of touch. It wasn't his fault or mine. Things just happen and there seriously isn't enough time in the day and the days go by and turn into weeks and then months. Its crazy how things happen some times.

I had one of my protonmail acct's hacked and Navy was able to use info contained in emails sent from the hacker to people using my hacked acct.

Years back regular did similar work catching scammers and contacting family members in hopes of retrieving funds stolen from members on different forums in our Community. 

I have so many stories about all these men. @mugzy and regular spent many hours doing things important people do. I miss that guy.

Shit, as usual I don't know what I was supposed to be discussing. Off topic should be an alt handle of mine. Christ.


----------



## Daron_e (Dec 7, 2021)

biggerben692000 said:


> Daron! UGBB has become the spot where guys from around the Community who are scattered around on different boards are assembling to meet.
> 
> Ergo, along with the original Gh15 were regular posters at getbig. That board was full of great info.
> 
> ...


Lol good to see ya here. I enjoy reading ur ramblings to feel free! Especially when u talk about gear in the old days. We used to get  tons of Primoteston, Sten, and Sust redijects from Mexico and grew like crazy. My buddy used to smuggle them in plastic tubes pushed into his motorcycle gas tank. Those were the days. I do see a few guys from AB here. This place looks perfect. I remember all that Dynasty shit that went down. Man when he was good he was good. He took care of me a few times above and beyond and had potent gear. I guess it was a matter of time.  Wasn't he a cop or do I have that confused? But yeah I am here to contribute....God knows I have made enough mistakes in this game over the years so hopefully others don't have to .... Always willing to help out. Gonna hit u up soon brother and see how u been.


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 7, 2021)

Daron_e said:


> Lol good to see ya here. I enjoy reading ur ramblings to feel free! Especially when u talk about gear in the old days. We used to get tons of Primoteston, Sten, and Sust redijects from Mexico and grew like crazy. My buddy used to smuggle them in plastic tubes pushed into his motorcycle gas tank. Those were the days. I do see a few guys from AB here. This place looks perfect. I remember all that Dynasty shit that went down. Man when he was good he was good. He took care of me a few times above and beyond and had potent gear. I guess it was a matter of time. Wasn't he a cop or do I have that confused? But yeah I am here to contribute....God knows I have made enough mistakes in this game over the years so hopefully others don't have to .... Always willing to help out. Gonna hit u up soon brother and see how u been.



I recall the good ole days when my uncles & older brothers would all workout with us but would later inject when we weren’t around. I would hate it cos they would say it’s just protein (Joe Wieders) and it was annoying when they would mix it and sh!t cos I knew they were lying. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 7, 2021)

Btw @Daron_e, is this you?







You and Mighty Mouse are packing in some serious size @your height. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daron_e (Dec 7, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Btw @Daron_e, is this you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am 6'2".  243lbs. He looks bigger than me lol.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Dec 7, 2021)

Daron_e said:


> Lol good to see ya here. I enjoy reading ur ramblings to feel free! Especially when u talk about gear in the old days. We used to get  tons of Primoteston, Sten, and Sust redijects from Mexico and grew like crazy. My buddy used to smuggle them in plastic tubes pushed into his motorcycle gas tank. Those were the days. I do see a few guys from AB here. This place looks perfect. I remember all that Dynasty shit that went down. Man when he was good he was good. He took care of me a few times above and beyond and had potent gear. I guess it was a matter of time.  Wasn't he a cop or do I have that confused? But yeah I am here to contribute....God knows I have made enough mistakes in this game over the years so hopefully others don't have to .... Always willing to help out. Gonna hit u up soon brother and see how u been.


Yes...he was a philly cop when he was arrested the first time along with a couple of other cops and at least one of their wives.
It was a conspiracy to distribute gear case. He was fired from his position and lost his future pension etc. He did avoid jail time. It was a federal indictment but avoided jail time when  the judge sentenced him to only 6 months...which was what the prosecution recommended as the prosecuting US Attorney has all the juice in the feds.
The prosecutor also "Strongly recommended" that those 6 months be served in a federal halfway house.
A halfway house is 100% safer for a former cop than behind the wall someplace.
He was given 3 yrs of federal probation as well.
It was very close when trying to figure out if he was on probation for the steroid case when he first appeared as a paying sponsor/source on ab.
If you'll remember, he was introduced to the board by the legendary ab member and resident IFBB Pro cagedfreak who was given VIP status after a questionable back round check by ab staff members.

It was a brilliant way to kick start his career sourcing. If he was not a fictional character the true identity of cagedfreak could only be 1 IFBB Pro...that Pro is Maxx Charles.
I was set up by Dynasty as he played the roles of Dynasty owner and IFBB Pro/VIP member cagedfreak.
I was told by "Maxx" that his coach insisted that he not spend any time online(he was given his own thread if you remember.."Ask cagedfreak") as he would quit as his coach as the Olympia was coming up and he had already qualified.

Dynasty's downfall was a mass private msg sent to all members of musclechemistry.co*. One of the members that received the pm that was really an unsolicited msg advertising and offering gear.
When he logged on to place an order it was in the capacity of an undercover officer kicking off an investigation.
He sent payment using an easily traceable method and received his order. Several months later the undercover placed a second order that was delivered.

When it came down to it, he was only charged based on those 2 orders. It was once again a federal charge and the indictment and press release wasn't as newsworthy as Dynasty wasn't a shamed police officer. He was indicted for distribution of anabolic steroids and to introduction of misbranded drugs into interstate commerce with intent to defraud and mislead.

Its easy to read between the lines if you read the docket for his case. He's a free man today. I'll link you up to both cases.

Former Philadelphia Police Officer Sentenced For Role In ...
Sambuca is accused of mislabeling and distributing anabolic ...​And here is where you can read between the lines as they say....

United States v. Sambuca, 8:17-cr-00612 - CourtListener.com​


----------



## cocoh23 (Dec 7, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> He also stayed on 500 mg/week of testosterone for 30 years. Are you Milos now???
> 
> I keep telling you to balance risk vs reward and goals vs long term health when selecting compounds.
> 
> You keep saying testosterone is not a good muscle builder. That’s wrong.


I wish I was Milos….granted I do think it’s strange that a pro *even with great genetics * says it’s best to run other compounds higher than test. But at the same time, as Test subject pointed out. I pretty much anybody else could run the same cycle and not even look anywhere near what he does: I just don’t understand why so many open bodybuilders and mens physique pros *what I’d like to compete in one day….within 3 years* always say test low almost trt dose….Tren, mast etc higher


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Dec 7, 2021)

cocoh23 said:


> I wish I was Milos….granted I do think it’s strange that a pro *even with great genetics * says it’s best to run other compounds higher than test. But at the same time, as Test subject pointed out. I pretty much anybody else could run the same cycle and not even look anywhere near what he does: I just don’t understand why so many open bodybuilders and mens physique pros *what I’d like to compete in one day….within 3 years* always say test low almost trt dose….Tren, mast etc higher


Simple, they are lying. Flat out. Boldface lies, Connor. Pros lie about their cycles and what they are running all the time. 

But run whatever the fuck YOU want dude. I really don’t care. You ask questions and then you start a back and forth to the point that people get annoyed. You’re acting like a troll at this point and people are going to treat you like one. 

Read the feedback you get. Process it. And make YOUR decisions.


----------



## Methyl mike (Dec 7, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Simple, they are lying. Flat out. Boldface lies, Connor. Pros lie about their cycles and what they are running all the time.
> 
> But run whatever the fuck YOU want dude. I really don’t care. You ask questions and then you start a back and forth to the point that people get annoyed. You’re acting like a troll at this point and people are going to treat you like one.
> 
> Read the feedback you get. Process it. And make YOUR decisions.


Ironically one day Connor will be paying a coach for the same knowledge you provide him for free. One could possibly infer your mistake being giving valuable knowledge for free or Connor seeking that which he is incapable of valuing to begin with...basically, you are both doing it wrong. You should charge and he should be paying. Instead you are both wasting each other's time.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Dec 7, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> Ironically one day Connor will be paying a coach for the same knowledge you provide him for free. One could possibly infer your mistake being giving valuable knowledge for free or Connor seeking that which he is incapable of valuing to begin with...basically, you are both doing it wrong. You should charge and he should be paying. Instead you are both wasting each other's time.


Meh, I don’t mind. I’ve said on the forums a long time ago that I write more for the benefit of the quiet lurkers than the participating members. I was a lurker at one time and learned a lot from other people’s questions.


----------



## Methyl mike (Dec 7, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Meh, I don’t mind. I’ve said on the forums a long time ago that I write more for the benefit of the quiet lurkers than the participating members. I was a lurker at one time and learned a lot from other people’s questions.


The peoples champ.

I meant to add earlier that the only thing Connor is lacking is a little maturity but it's coming, he's still real young.


----------



## Methyl mike (Dec 7, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Btw @Daron_e, is this you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's monstro1977 he can get annoying with his shilling. But he walks the walk and competes and everything, just take his opinions of different brands of gear with a grain of salt.


----------



## Daron_e (Dec 8, 2021)

biggerben692000 said:


> Yes...he was a philly cop when he was arrested the first time along with a couple of other cops and at least one of their wives.
> It was a conspiracy to distribute gear case. He was fired from his position and lost his future pension etc. He did avoid jail time. It was a federal indictment but avoided jail time when  the judge sentenced him to only 6 months...which was what the prosecution recommended as the prosecuting US Attorney has all the juice in the feds.
> The prosecutor also "Strongly recommended" that those 6 months be served in a federal halfway house.
> A halfway house is 100% safer for a former cop than behind the wall someplace.
> ...


Shit now I recall all that. I remember thinking Cagedfreak sounded like every other "pro" on the boards i.e. playing a role. Gave lots of insulin/GH and all other drugs at high doses generic "advice". Didn't Dynasty thinly express some affiliation with white supremacist bikers or something like that? Yet Cagedfreak lived with him, and he was black? Correct me if I am wrong but I recall some weird shit like that..among other things.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Dec 8, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> The peoples champ.
> 
> I meant to add earlier that the only thing Connor is lacking is a little maturity but it's coming, he's still real young.


After one of the more "Tough Love" sessions members gave Connor I reached out and gave him a pep talk. We've been in touch a couple of times a week ever since. 

He's a nice kid. Smart. Just a little green, as Mike stated. He is without a doubt teachable. I admired how he kept his composure under heavy fire. A lesser person would've dropped the gloves and resorted to insults as we see every day at meso. 

I guess I felt I would temper the "Bad Cop" stuff he was getting with some positive talk.



Methyl mike said:


> That's monstro1977 he can get annoying with his shilling. But he walks the walk and competes and everything, just take his opinions of different brands of gear with a grain of salt.


I can't stand how I was seeing Monstro at several forums posting the same stuff....reading from the same script.

It all started with the garbage supplement stuff he and the company paying him claim was better than Increlex. The product is complete shit. 

The company and Monstro spent a lot of time dressing up the infomercial to look like real logs from members enjoying the newest secret of the pros. 


Daron_e said:


> Shit now I recall all that. I remember thinking Cagedfreak sounded like every other "pro" on the boards i.e. playing a role. Gave lots of insulin/GH and all other drugs at high doses generic "advice". Didn't Dynasty thinly express some affiliation with white supremacist bikers or something like that? Yet Cagedfreak lived with him, and he was black? Correct me if I am wrong but I recall some weird shit like that..among other things.


Caged Freak claimed that Dynasty brewed for him personally. CF was not Maxx Charles. CF was either Sambuca or a friend of his who played the part to help pave the way so that when Dynasty opened on ab there was no time wasted with "test orders" or the things every other new source has to endure before either making it or folding.

Funny thing, and what led me to believe that CF and D were one in the same was that they both had an insatiable appetite for Oxycodone in any formulation as well as amphetamine(Adderall).

D would make some way out claims. He was under the influence 100% of the time. I know this as I put him in touch with a friend who was a Deep Web vendor. He wanted any and all Oxy he could get his hands on. He purchased more Adderall than anyone I've ever known but there were limits so that he could be ready to buy more Oxy at the moment it presented itself.

The writing was on the wall when D had everyone placing an order include what they wanted for extras because every order was going to be outside his stated TA. 

He was giving away 25% of the total of each order in free gear to compensate for the long delivery time. The end was near.

When Italian Muscle posted HPLC results on several compounds it was officially over.


----------



## wsmwannabe (Dec 8, 2021)

My favorite AAS?

test
tren
nand (NPP over deca though)

If I could pick a 4th it would be MENT, or I would replace one of the other 19-nors with MENT. It is fantastic for mental well-being


----------



## Snachito (Dec 23, 2021)

biggerben692000 said:


> How are you, Connor? I haven't been able to get overly excited about gear in some time. I'd say Testosterone, specifically, Sustanon.
> My first ever cycle in 1994 consisted of 10 amps of the original Omnadren. I was VERY excited back then. Didn't have a whole lot of info to work with back in those days.
> 
> I put on 28 lbs and most of it went where I wanted it to go. Up until then I was dumping hundreds of dollars a month at GNC. Had a Gold Card that was supposed to make me feel good about wasting most of that cash. There were some decent products back then that the Gov't had yet to ban but for the most part it was a waste.
> ...


Holy crap BigBen, you just brought me back to the good ole days!! Where we had to use distilled water and rinse the synovex powder to get the estrogen out, let it dry for a few days just to have some Test prop!!

And for the life of me I couldn't remember their name but you named them eagle research had some of the most awesome products. The had an oil mixture that you could drop 99% of any "powder" in it heat it up and it would NOT crash.  

But back on topic:
Test Cyp
Tren Ace
Mast


----------



## beefnewton (Dec 23, 2021)

Test P
Mast P
Primo E

Proviron
Anavar
Anadrol (probably my most favorite beyond the base AAS)


----------



## SolidSteel (Dec 24, 2021)

For outright strength, gains and recomp, Tren but I can't hack the sides any more.

Anavar
Test P


----------



## Methyl mike (Dec 27, 2021)

I had an epiphany well it would be one if I am right it goes like this, deca enhances nitrogen retention and that really significant because our bodies have only one logical storage for nitrogen, that being muscle. So my theory is that deca builds muscle directly and scientists explain is like nitrogen retention but what they really mean is deca builds muscle tissue. Something like that.


----------



## MindlessWork (Dec 27, 2021)

Merry Christmas Connor and hopefully 2022 will be your year to learn and grow as there's a lot of great people here who'll get you on the right path.

You got the right thing going but all those hilarious theories of yours are gonna have to go into the virtual dumpster lol.

On topic, I'd keep it simple as I'm getting older so just plain test is what works for me.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Dec 27, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Merry Christmas Connor and hopefully 2022 will be your year to learn and grow as there's a lot of great people here who'll get you on the right path.
> 
> You got the right thing going but all those hilarious theories of yours are gonna have to go into the virtual dumpster lol.
> 
> On topic, I'd keep it simple as I'm getting older so just plain test is what works for me.


Oh just Test? 

As opposed to what you’ve ALWAYS ran? 🤦‍♂️

Listening to you talk down to people is something else. Merry Christmas mindless…


----------



## MindlessWork (Dec 27, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Oh just Test?
> 
> As opposed to what you’ve ALWAYS ran? 🤦‍♂️
> 
> Listening to you talk down to people is something else. Merry Christmas mindless…


I was not talking down to anyone and that wasn't my intention. Did some runs with orals but had some issues with them so dropped them.


----------



## Jet Labs (Dec 27, 2021)

Test suspension 
Var suspension 
Boldenone Cypionate(Amazing compound even at 200-400/week)


----------



## GhostPenguin (Dec 27, 2021)

Test E
Deca 

Never taken oral

The stuff I read on deca is that it's good for joints while on cycle if you're doing a dry bulk


----------



## Samp3i (Dec 29, 2021)

Test Tren Anadrol.

Would blast that shit 365days a year if it was healthy... Spoiler alert: it's not


----------



## RiR0 (Dec 29, 2021)

Dhb 800mg
Test 1000-1500
Anavar 50-100

Cutting and bulking is diet. 
Trestolone is an honorable mention 
I would run year round if it was healthy… wait im not healthy jk


----------



## RiR0 (Dec 29, 2021)

GhostPenguin said:


> Test E
> Deca
> 
> Never taken oral
> ...


bulk or cut is diet not drugs. What is a dry bulk? You need estrogen to grow. You don’t need to get fat to grow. Deca can be taken any time for possibly helping joints feel better. In what way is it good for joints?


----------



## GhostPenguin (Dec 29, 2021)

RiR0 said:


> bulk or cut is diet not drugs. What is a dry bulk? You need estrogen to grow. You don’t need to get fat to grow. Deca can be taken any time for possibly helping joints feel better. In what way is it good for joints?


Anything to do with weight loss/gain is diet

Dry bulk is less water retention









						Nandrolone decanoate relieves joint pain in hypogonadal men: a novel prospective pilot study and review of the literature
					

Testosterone is an archetypal androgenic-anabolic steroid (AAS), while its exogenous administration is considered to be the gold standard for the treatment of male hypogonadism. The benefits are not due to its intrinsic nature alone but are due to the ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## Charger69 (Dec 29, 2021)

GhostPenguin said:


> Anything to do with weight loss/gain is diet
> 
> Dry bulk is less water retention
> 
> ...



Less than what? 

RIRo hit the nail on the head. about diet and estrogen. 
Usually, the term wet and dry is used for the water retention that accompanies the AAS. This water retention also is related to estrogen. 
Usually, the “dry” AAS is used for cutting so that you can see the muscle. 
There is a lot more to it, but this is the basic version. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0 (Dec 29, 2021)

GhostPenguin said:


> Anything to do with weight loss/gain is diet
> 
> Dry bulk is less water retention
> 
> ...


It eases joint pain but is in what way is it good for joints? Does it help them heal or does it allow guys to possibly train through injury causing more damage in the long run? 
Less water retention than what exactly?


----------



## GhostPenguin (Dec 29, 2021)

RiR0 said:


> It eases joint pain but is in what way is it good for joints? Does it help them heal or does it allow guys to possibly train through injury causing more damage in the long run?
> Less water retention than what exactly?


It increases synovial fluid in the joints preventing friction and breakdown of cartilage

Less retention than a cycle that has say trenbolone, where some experience visible bloating as a side effect

Or if I'm way off base, id be happy to learn what you are getting at, no disrespect meant


----------



## Obscured78 (Dec 29, 2021)

Test
Mast
DHB
 If I run primo next year as planned we’ll see if that bumps mast or dhb out of there.


----------



## ATLRigger (Dec 29, 2021)

TODAY said:


> I have concerns about nandrolone's long-term effects on cognitive function as well as LVH.
> 
> Also, my pp does not always agree with nandrolone.


Yea sex is not as good on NPP


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Dec 30, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> Yea sex is not as good on NPP



Depends on what you mean when you say good.
It can be quite aggravating, takes a long time to bust nut.
Also, if I squeeze an AM quick one off in the shower, then my PM session with my wife requires 20 mins of hard pounding to achieve nut.

Nobody enjoys 20 mins of pounding.

So with Nandrolone, I have to get tactical and only bust 1 per day.
Which is a concern, because Nandrolone is best with Mast IMO, so I'm already 50%Rapist from the DHT Derivative.

What the fuck point was I trying to make?


----------



## Hughinn (Dec 30, 2021)

cocoh23 said:


> If you can only take 3 steroids for the rest of your life….what are your personal Top 2 injectables and favorite oral compound *if you don’t have a favorite oral AAS or take orals then regard this part* I’m curious to see the difference/similarities amongst people
> 
> For me:
> Deca&primo for injectables
> I don’t particularly enjoy orals, but I would have to say Superdrol. Only because it’s fun to break through plateaus so quickly



Npp and testosterone for me.  

I don't do orals,  so primobolan would be my number 3.


----------



## Hughinn (Dec 30, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> Yea sex is not as good on NPP



This is true.     ^     

Testosterone or trenbolone can fix it though.


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 30, 2021)

Hughinn said:


> This is true.     ^
> 
> Testosterone or trenbolone can fix it though.


Nah dude, same problem on tren as NPP.  Takes forever to cross the finish line if you even do.  Pretty sure it's from higher prolactin, but I may be wrong.


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 30, 2021)

BRICKS said:


> Nah dude, same problem on tren as NPP.  Takes forever to cross the finish line if you even do.  Pretty sure it's from higher prolactin, but I may be wrong.


The weird thing is that tren does this to me but nandrolone doesn’t.  It’s strange.  Never tried MENT, so not sure if that does. 

I suspect that you’re right about prolactin being the cause, though.


----------



## GSgator (Dec 30, 2021)

Tren E or A
EQ
Anavar
Test E or C


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 30, 2021)

BRICKS said:


> Nah dude, same problem on tren as NPP.  Takes forever to cross the finish line if you even do.  Pretty sure it's from higher prolactin, but I may be wrong.


It definitely is, take caber for a few wks and you'll be back to bustin nuts in <10mins.


----------



## ATLRigger (Dec 30, 2021)

BRICKS said:


> Nah dude, same problem on tren as NPP.  Takes forever to cross the finish line if you even do.  Pretty sure it's from higher prolactin, but I may be wrong.


Correct, high prolactin. A doctor recently told me that you can simply up your testosterone dose while on tren to keep prolactin in check however.   He advocated for running higher test then tren, in other words.


----------



## TODAY (Dec 30, 2021)

Hughinn said:


> This is true.     ^
> 
> Testosterone or trenbolone can fix it though.


Shut the fuck up, rapist.


----------



## Hughinn (Dec 30, 2021)

Tren makes me want to fuck anything that'll hold still long enough.   Definitely no Ed.

But npp does the opposite.  

Tren has miserable side effects for me.   Sweating, trouble breathing  etc. 

Npp , other than the sex being different,  no bad side effects


----------



## Yano (Dec 30, 2021)

Hughinn said:


> Tren makes me want to fuck anything that'll hold still long enough.   Definitely no Ed.
> 
> But npp does the opposite.
> 
> ...


Make you want to fuck any thing awake or asleep right ? shut the fuck up rapist.


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 30, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> A doctor recently told me that you can simply up your testosterone dose while on tren to keep prolactin in check however.


I feel like we’ve had this conversation before, but how would that work?  E2 increases prolactin production and running test higher increases E2.


----------



## Yano (Dec 30, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> I feel like we’ve had this conversation before, but how would that work?  E2 increases prolactin production and running test higher increases E2.


I'm curious about this myself , its only been a couple weeks I got no issues other than the one a day thing like silent mentioned in his post. If I stalk the ol lady down in the morning and bag n tag her ... and we get frisky later on in the afternoon I gota be like a jackhammer  busting out a sidewalk thats ready to be replaced to bust again and even thats gona take a half hour ,,,,  that's like fucking cardio ..🥵


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 30, 2021)

Yano said:


> I'm curious about this myself , its only been a couple weeks I got no issues other than the one a day thing like silent mentioned in his post. If I stalk the ol lady down in the morning and bag n tag her ... and we get frisky later on in the afternoon I gota be like a jackhammer  busting out a sidewalk thats ready to be replaced to bust again and even thats gona take a half hour ,,,,  that's like fucking cardio ..🥵


That’s exactly my experience. Rubbing one out on tren is counterproductive if you plan on banging the wife later.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Dec 30, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> I feel like we’ve had this conversation before, but how would that work?  E2 increases prolactin production and running test higher increases E2.



A chart for your viewing pleasure


----------



## Scottestep7 (Dec 31, 2021)

cocoh23 said:


> If you can only take 3 steroids for the rest of your life….what are your personal Top 2 injectables and favorite oral compound *if you don’t have a favorite oral AAS or take orals then regard this part* I’m curious to see the difference/similarities amongst people
> 
> For me:
> Deca&primo for injectables
> I don’t particularly enjoy orals, but I would have to say Superdrol. Only because it’s fun to break through plateaus so quickly


Tren e
Test e
Superdrol


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Dec 31, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> I feel like we’ve had this conversation before, but how would that work?  E2 increases prolactin production and running test higher increases E2.





Yano said:


> I'm curious about this myself , its only been a couple weeks I got no issues other than the one a day thing like silent mentioned in his post. If I stalk the ol lady down in the morning and bag n tag her ... and we get frisky later on in the afternoon I gota be like a jackhammer  busting out a sidewalk thats ready to be replaced to bust again and even thats gona take a half hour ,,,,  that's like fucking cardio ..🥵





silentlemon1011 said:


> A chart for your viewing pleasure
> View attachment 16689


I'm going to do a fuck tonne of research on this.
Because it seems like an accepted fact that HIGH estrogen helps breast tissue and Prolactin.
No fucking clue how THAT works lol.. also not willing to try it


----------

